# Can they mix breed ?



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

When I was younger I thought that fancy guppies and the Gambusia were the same fish but different in looks due to
breeding different color types to get the fancies from much the same as the difference between a domestic dog and
a wild one. The scientific names suggest they are very different. But has anyone tried to keep them together to
see if they will breed ? Their similarity seems to be and indication that they are related somehow.
Picked up a pair of the Gambusia's last night while "collecting". Thought it to be just a young and an old one but turned
out to be a pair. Even though they aren't acclimated to the tank yet, the male Fancy Guppy is trying to mate/w the
female Gambusia.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Guppies will try and breed with almost any similar size fish. I don’t think it is possible crossbreeding them. both species should really be kept separate
Gambusia's are very aggressive fish and will shred the tail and fins
and eventually will kill your guppies,


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

skiffia 1 said:


> Guppies will try and breed with almost any similar size fish. I don’t think it is possible crossbreeding them. both species should really be kept separate
> Gambusia's are very aggressive fish and will shred the tail and fins
> and eventually will kill your guppies,


True enough. But I have seen the progeny of a male Gambusia and a female fancy guppy back in the late 70's . Interesting looking fish that despite the willingness to mate never got pregnant. I have been looking for the photos I shot back then to no avail . I'm sure to stumble across them a month after I stop looking for them.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

ArtyG said:


> True enough. But I have seen the progeny of a male Gambusia and a female fancy guppy back in the late 70's . Interesting looking fish that despite the willingness to mate never got pregnant. I have been looking for the photos I shot back then to no avail . I'm sure to stumble across them a month after I stop looking for them.


Perhaps it's the same as a mule ? Interesting idea.


----------

